# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  T bols

## tonybalogna

Has anyone used Turinasim (tbol novocrine)? if so is it legit? and how were your results?

----------


## randy6969

never heard of that brand but, tbol is awesome! ive tried balkan pharmaceuticals tbol.

----------


## Bonaparte

No UGL names! (that goes for both of you)

----------


## tonybalogna

Sorry

----------


## Sheven

> Has anyone used Turinasim (tbol novocrine)? if so is it legit? and how were your results?


bro the products from this brand are very good. i tried most of their orals and i think they have the highest purity from all ugl i tried. i didnt use turinabol but used tren oral, oxysim, oxasim oxandrolone and stano. use it and let us know how it go.

----------

